# Liquor & Spirits bottle collectors ,this is not to be missed.



## CreekWalker (Dec 18, 2015)

I watched the first installment of Ken Burns, Prohibition series and was absolutely astonished by the presentation. It has many, many references of northeast bottlers and distilleries. It's on PBS and has it's own website, http://www.pbs.org/kenburns/prohibition/


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 18, 2015)

although I tend to disagree with Burns on politics, he is a fantastic director/producer. If he puts out a do***entary, you can count on it being very good


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, I was trying to say do***entary but spellcheck shut me down for some reason


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 18, 2015)

This is crazy! D-o-c-u-m-e-n-t-a-r-y


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks like an interesting show.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 18, 2015)

I found this docu-mentary immensely informative and entertaining.  It gave perspective for the souvenirs of the era which we now collect.  The prohibition movement was active long before 1918.  It's hard to miss the parallels between Prohibition and the War on Drugs.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a recipe that calls for ***in. I wonder if I can post it.
Yes, I wanted to see that but I'll have to watch it out of order now Or wait 'til is comes 'round again.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh well, anal is still in tact after the great analysis debacle some years back.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 19, 2015)

Does anyone know when the docu-mentary aired? If it was in December I can still see it.


----------

